# vq30de in a Altima?



## RockyB (May 3, 2002)

I just found this on ebay;
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2452038198&category=33615
Looks like it would have been one sick alti.
Rocky


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

amazing... god, i wonder what he had to do to get it to fit... :thumbup:


----------

